# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  London: 6 sự kiện lớn không thể bỏ lỡ - Du lịch Anh

## hangnt

*London năm 2012 đã và sẽ chứng kiến rất nhiều sự kiện tưng bừng và khó quên.* 

*1. Kỷ niệm 100 năm chiếc tàu Titanic*

Sự kiện diễn ra từ 31 tháng 3 đến 31 tháng 5 năm nay đã và đang nhận được sự quan tâm của đông đảo du khách. Một thế kỷ đã trôi qua kể từ khi con tàu được mệnh danh là “con tàu không thể chìm” bị nhận chìm dưới đáy nước do một lỗ hổng gây ra bởi tảng băng trôi.

Các bảo tàng và gallery ở London sẽ đồng loạt tổ chức các buổi triển lãm ảnh và hiện vật liên quan đến con tàu lịch sử. Các nhà hát ở Anh sẽ trình diễn những vở kịch tái hiện lại đêm định mệnh đã cướp đi sinh mạng bao người này.



Các bảo tàng ở London sẽ triển lãm hiện vật liên quan tới vụ đắm tàu lịch sử
*2. Lễ kỷ niệm kim cương của nữ hoàng Anh*

Nữ hoàng Anh sẽ làm lễ kỷ niệm 60 năm trị vì của bà trên vương quốc này từ ngày 2 đến 5.6.

Người dân Anh sẽ được nghỉ lễ 4 ngày. Tại phòng tranh chân dung quốc gia và bảo tàng V&A sẽ diễn ra các nghi lễ hoàng gia và lễ kỷ niệm kim cương.


Từ 30.6 đến 10.7, một triển lãm các loại kim cương và một tour tham quan cung điện Buckingham sẽ được tổ chức. Đặc biệt, bạn không thể bỏ lỡ buổi trình diễn âm nhạc vào ngày 4 tháng 6 tại sân cung điện Buckingham với sự tham gia của Elton John và Paul Mc Cartney – cựu thành viên của nhóm nhạc Beatles và 10.000 vé miễn phí đang được phân phát.



Cung điện Buckingham nơi diễn ra lễ kỷ niệm kim cương
*3. Festival London 2012*

Lại một lễ hội tưng bừng nữa sẽ diễn ra ở London từ 21/6 đến 9/9 năm nay. Bạn sẽ được thưởng thức mọi thứ: ẩm thực, âm nhạc, nhảy, hội họa, phim ảnh, thời trang và cả những buổi diễn kịch của Shakespeare. 7 triệu vé miễn phí sẽ được phát hành trên toàn thế giới.


*4. WorldPride*

Lễ hội của những người gay, lesbian và lưỡng tính được tổ chức vào ngày 7.7 và kéo dài trong 2 ngày. Bạn sẽ được xem những buổi diễu hành với chiếc cờ 7 màu đặc trưng, trang phục hình hoa phượng, trình diễn trống và rất nhiều màn vui nhộn khác. Sau mỗi buổi lễ sẽ là những bữa tiệc linh đình ở khu Soho.



Lá cờ 7 màu đặc trưng của giới đồng tính
*5. Olympic*

Olympic diễn ra vào 27.7 năm nay đã trở thành sự kiện thường trực trong tâm trí người Anh. Người dân London đã mất tới 7 năm lên kế hoạch và 9 tỉ bảng Anh cho quá trình tổ chức. Bạn không thể bỏ lỡ màn rước đuốc quen thuộc trong lễ khai mạc hoành tráng và nếu bạn là người yêu thể thao thì Olympic chính là lễ hội dành cho bạn.



Sân vận động nơi sẽ diễn ra lễ khai mạc
*6. Kỷ niệm 50 năm nhóm nhạc Beatles*

Lễ kỷ niệm sẽ được tổ chức vào tháng 8 để vinh danh biểu tượng Anh Quốc này. Tháng 8 năm 1962, nhóm nhạc huyền thoại 4 thành viên đã được thành lập ở London và sau đó đã dấy lên làn sóng Beatlemania (phát cuồng vì Beatles) trên toàn thế giới.

Từ các quán bar nhỏ tới quảng trường rộng lớn, bạn sẽ được nghe những tiếng nhạc quen thuộc từ các bài hát “Let it be”, “Love me do”, “Yesterday”… lúc rộn ràng, khi trầm lắng của nhóm nhạc này.

----------


## kienchua

Kiến trúc ở nước ngoài khác nhiều nhiều quá hen, đi du lịch VN thì chủ yếu là phong cảnh thiên nhiên thôi

----------

